# Kayak Fishing in the Salt..



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm about to pull the trigger on my first Kayak for chasing fish landlocked here in PA. I would also like to try my hand (after I'm more confident and practiced) at some inshore kayak fishing, maybe in VA or SC or even Ocean City MD... 

My question is this..I have a concern over sharks; I'm not overly fond of the toothy critters---how often do those of you who fish out htere see tham; and do they post much of a threat?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

ChuckFinley said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on my first Kayak for chasing fish landlocked here in PA. I would also like to try my hand (after I'm more confident and practiced) at some inshore kayak fishing, maybe in VA or SC or even Ocean City MD...
> 
> My question is this..I have a concern over sharks; I'm not overly fond of the toothy critters---how often do those of you who fish out htere see tham; and do they post much of a threat?


Funny story... I used to comment on how many sharks we have in Florida. Few people really have a clue, but I just happen to be one of the "enlightened" ones who are "in touch." Anyway, I was just expressing one day (with a matter of factness) how, if most people knew how many sharks were in the waters around the beaches alone, their irrational fears would prevent them from even setting a foot in the water. My all-knowing co-worker chimed in, something to the tune of, "you have a better chance of getting into a car accident AND getting hit by lightning than bit by a shark."

Wouldn't you know, that was the EXACT weekend that I got bit by a shark?

That being said - I wouldn't fear them a bit. I was in exposed reef at low tide, and I got in the path of a hungry critter. My bad. For that ONE time that I've been bitten, I have had hundreds, if not thousands of times, that I've been swimming in the midst of sharks. I free dive in the summer, and I come across sharks all of the time - when I am most exposed and vulnerable, completely out of my environment.

So you ask if they are much of a threat? No, not at all. Freak incidents happen, and it's terrible when they do. But for me, it's the same as fearing lawnmowers because somebody cut a hand or foot with one. Educating onesself on sharks goes a long way towards alleviating fears. Knowing what they do, when they do it, and why they do it, will further reduce your chances of having a "toothy" experience.

That being said, you should, as a rule, always use the "buddy" system when diving or yakking, and if at all possible, stay out of the water after dark.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I have only saw 2 Sharks in the last 10 years of Kayaking that were of any concern to me. One was back in 03, a Tiger off of Diamond Shoals, big as a Taho... Did a Drive By on me and sounded and went Deep. A True Heart Attack Moment, and makes the Second one like silly, but the second one that concerned me was a over 12 foot Hammer, that breached right beside me, with Jay Hardisen's Family bout 75 feet from me watching the whole thing. Hammer had a big Ray in its mouth and was in the process of eating such. Blood everywhere, the Hardisens invited me onto their boat, but Hammers are not much of a concern, so I declined. 

These are two Incidents where, I felt, Sh!t could go Real Wrong, Real Fast. And to be quite honest with you, if a 14 foot plus Tiger Wants U, U are His,so is your YAK, U would be the creamy filling in the hard shell, kinda like an m&m. Aa Dive Knife (and I wear one) is just a False sense of security.. Those two incidents were 5 years apart, the Hammer was not a true Heart Attack moment, it was more of a Holy Sh!t did that just happen moment. The Tiger Stalked me, took a bead on me, side to side in a wave pattern, came up in front of me ( 2 feet away) and decided that I was not for him, and went deep. Did I have the Knife in my hand, U betcha, would it have done any good, hell no, but if I'm goin down, it gonna be with a Fight. With that said neither incident has ever had me qusetioning going in the water, I believe that if it is your time, then its your time. 

Ona regular basis I run into all kinds of Sharks, from Sand Bars to Bulls, most in the 3 to 5 or 6 tops varierty, not much of a concern as they will not be able to get you out of your YAK. I have had 4 Bulls play Tag with my Kayak, in the Sound, they would charge, bang into head first, quick turn swim away come back and repeat. After, I guess they figured out that I was too big for them (12'3 is what they were after) and they were little fellas round 4 foot, they swam off in a pack. No concern with these guys as long as you are in your boat, I just kinda poked at them with my Paddle, until they left, lets just say there was no wade fishing that day.

I will say this, FEAR is the Biggest Killer on the Water, wether it be surfing, yaking, diving or just plain swiming... You can't have FEAR, but you must have RESPECT... Take it slow, know your limitations, and Man have fun, that crazy Sh!t don't happen all the time... enjoy yourself but pay attention...I'm on the water just about as much as anybody out there 3 to 5 days a week for 9 months, soooooooo

I'm gonna see way more stupid stuff then the casual yaker, plus Hatteras is so Full of sharks its amazing. Where do you think all the carcuses, from the entire Hatteras Fleet is Dumped every day? Bout a Mile or 2 from Shore, Sound Side, makes for Great Fishing, also makes for allot of BULLS......

Like with anything have a plan, have an escape route, go over it in your head, know what you will do before you do it....This way when it happens, u won't PANIC.... 

PS for every 1 I see, I bet there are 100 that have seen me...

Have fun man I've got all my fingers and toes so far, and this will be my 10th year in a Fishing Yak, you'll be fine... Have Fun and enjoy...

When U enter the water by any means, you are now part of the Food Chain, and thats ok with me...

JAM


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've crossed paths with several sharks here in Charleston, but only one really made me nervous. I was soaking a 1/2 crab for big reds when I hooked up to a Dusky that was a little over 6 feet long. He took me for quite a ride before I saw what I was attached to and cut the line.

Other than that I catch a bunch of bonnetheads in the 3 -4 foot range that provde great pullage. After the initial shock, clients love catching them too.
Here's a bonnethead video from this past summer.

http://youtu.be/8l490rUE-eI


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks all for the input-especially after seeing that video of the guy in California who had the Great White hit him right under where he was sitting. I know I likely will not see an 18' Great White while Inshore fishing---but I know that bull sharks are far more vicious (as are lemon sharks) and prone to attack for no good reason. 

JAM you're probably right---plenty have probably even seen me, swimming in the ocean..and that Tiger Shark incident would have had me paddling back to shore rapidly to change my underwear..LOL... and I do believe when it's your time, it's your time..I just hope God chooses a more 'peaceful' time than a shark for me. 

Too Busy---my brother lives in Charleston (as to my nephew, and his family)..one of these trips down that way, I need to take you up on a 'sleigh ride' trip (as well as targeting Redfish/Trout/etc from a yak.....You could probably teach me how to catch, photo and release one of those little ones.. I'd like to catch one sometime; it's on my bucket list of things to do--go shark fishing. 

solid7: ouch..getting bit definitely doesn't sound fun. I'd say you're now safe from lightning and cars though..


Thanks again gents!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

hope this helps.....

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa382/cducer/shark0201_468x3181.jpg


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Before Sit on Top kayaks were designed, late 80s, I fished the Florida Everglades out of Flamingo in an 18ft square sterned canoe with a small 3 hp kicker motor. Ran upwind on the motor in Florida Bay before shutting down and then using the wind, drifted the flats sight casting and working anything and everything. I had several bull sharks give me a bit of trouble but I kept them away by simply slamming the water with my paddle just before they closed in and bumped the canoe. A few times I shoved them away with the paddle..just to remind them I'm in charge. They are unpredictable but in the same token, being unpredictable makes them pretty predictable. They will close in and eyeball you, measure you up...when you are absolutely quiet. If I fired the motor up, they would scatter but working a yak, you don't have that option.

I kayak Padre Island National Seashore during the summer doldrums. I've had blacktips, bull sharks and hammerheads as well as king mackerel, cobia, jack crevalle and spanish mackerel as well as huge manta rays come up to the kayak and check me out. So far the sharks eyeball only and as they cruise close, I slam the paddle hard and fast a few times...scaring them off quickly. Loud noise seems to be the trick...at least that's what I've experienced.

I nearly got my canoe knocked over by a tarpon down in the Everglades one afternoon. This was a bit freaky but I was casting a red\yellow pompano jig with a shiny silver mylar skirt with a baitcasting rod (ABU 5000 on a 6'4" Fenwick custom). Anyway, I was working a channel edge from the canoe where the flats fell off into a dredged channel, roughly 8ft deep. Casting parallel to the edge with the canoe drifting with literally no wind. As I swam this jig in, little did I know a massive 200+ lb tarpon was following the jig just about a foot behind. As I reeled into the canoe, literally 8ft from the canoe when it's time to swing the bait up out of the water for another cast I look down and see this monster tarpon swimming literally sideways following...immediately we both meet eyeball to eyeball and he literally explodes in a 180 degree turn, tail slapping the canoe with me standing there, mouth open before I literally got knocked out of the canoe LOL! He darn near flipped my entire setup with one big huge tail slap, soaking me head to toe as he exploded out of there.

On another afternoon drift, Flamingo Florida - Florida Bay, my oldest son and I were drifting a shallow flat, site casting to reds, specks, snook and mangrove snappers in roughly 2ft of water when the canoe floated over a massive stingray. Apparently this big old sting ray was either sleeping or pre-occupied with stirring the bottom up for crabs (redfish follow feeding rays I might add) but the minute the canoe's bow covered him up from above, he launched up and out off the bottom (springing up) which raised the canoe's bow completely out of the water with my son sitting right above him. It happened so fast I had no idea what it was that exploded from under the canoe. I was staring forward toward my son and I watched that huge ray jump 3 times, grayhound fashion hauling butt with wing tips coming out of the water on each pump....HAULING BUTT! Darn thing was 5-6ft across and massive LOL! My son nearly freaked out and that ray thumped the canoe with a serious BUMP!

Kayaks and canoes for that matter are stealthy quiet. For this, you are rewarded with close encounters but...remember there is a trade-off. Noise, when you are concerned is always good but as JAM mentioned, you must not freak out and keep it calm. Don't go offshore with any fresh bait soaking in the bottom of your yak. Cut bait, shrimp...you name it....just don't invite them to dinner on the yak. Keep your bait sealed and free from soaking through your scuppers into the water.....unless you really want some uninvited entertainment


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I had a big assed carp send me for a jolt in my kayak.
It spooked in a mud flat, and tried to squeeze between the bottom of the yak, and the bottom of the mudflat. In 6" of water.
Not nearly as startling as seeing a monster size shark, but a shock to realize this big mud carp don't care that I am there, and is going to freight train me.

It's what makes venturing out fun.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

The only place I faced sharks was in Captiva Island, FL. Few years ago, I was in a week conference in Orlando, FL. I drove 1.5 – 2.5 hours to kayak-fish in Gulf side. I made reservations at multiple kayak rental places from Punta Gorda to Captiva Island. Driving 1.5 – 2.5 hours is what I did/do for kayak fishing regular basis.

When I went Captiva Island, an employee asked me a question. He asked me what I would do when I catch fish. I said I will stringer the fish because I thought he didn’t want me to slime the new rental kayak (Ocean Kayak 16 Trident). He said “I should keep the fish on the kayak all the time because there were many bull sharks and hammer head”

I was having fun catching specks, red and sail-catfish in 3- 6 feet of water near mangrove shore line. I anchored because big red pulled me directly to mangrove a few times before. I had good time watching manatees, birds, dolphins and a few professional anglers in a redfish tournament held in Punta Gorda that weekend. 

Then I saw sharks around me. They were lemon sharks at 6-7 feet. Not a bid deal I thought. Then three Bull Sharks came. The employee wasn’t kidding! Bull sharks circled around my kayak. One was so close, about 2 feet away from the side of the kayak. I could clearly see the head and tail. The shark was 13 foot long. I did not move at all for 30-45 minutes. I rolled my eyes and move only my head to see where the intimidating sharks were. They were obviously circling my kayak. Later when I didn’t see sharks, and a group of Eco-trip kayakers came by, I joined the group for 3 minutes to get away from the shark spot.

The place (Buck Key) was a heck of place for fishing and Eco trip. When I go back there again, I will get a 16 foot kayak – longer than the most of shark.

Joe


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

ComeOnFish said:


> When I go back there again, I will get a 16 foot kayak – longer than the most of shark.


Won't matter.... They still gonna check you out. If it makes you feel safer, by all means, but don't expect them to be intimidated.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Heck solid, I would not worrie about bait n scuppers, we hang chum bags off the front of ours in Cobia season..... 

JAM


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I used to be a dedicated shark fisherman- years of fishing exclusively for big sharks- use common sense and you will be fine. One thing- the great Hammerhead shark is one bad Ass fish- same danger rating as a great white- tigers are garbage feeders and that makes them dangerous- they eat ANYTHING that is in the water. Bulls are very aggressive and are responsible for most attacks...I have seen sharks but they haven't given me any reason to be alarmed. I wouldn't chum from a kayak and dangle my feet over the side in the ocean, but otherwise sharks are not a big concern.


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

> 1,144
> 
> Heck solid, I would not worrie about bait n scuppers, we hang chum bags off the front of ours in Cobia season.....
> 
> JAM


Sharks, rays and cobia.....they all fit together JAM. When you want a big (Lemonfish, Ling..cobia), having a large shark around = big cobia in a following pattern. Add more big sharks into the mix, you increase the odds of a big cobia tailing one of them as they cruise.

Any object floating offshore.....we all expect Mahi Mahi but some don't realize, big sharks typically circle the debris and or object as well. I remember one of my many Coast Guard offshore encounters deep in the Carribbean years ago. We ran up on a 90ft steel hull shrimp boat drifting free in the open Carribbean. The captain had us drop a small boat over the side and board this boat to check for issues and or people. As we sailed over, water as it is in the Carribbean, you can see hundreds of feet down, we spot them. Tigers and hammerheads circling this boat.....literally 20 - 30 of them with some of them hitting 18ft  The closest spot of land was literally 50 - 80 miles south, the coastline of Columbia and the water depth was around 2,000+ ft. Mind you jumping off our Avon and climbing up the rail onto that shrimp boat was not only freaky, it was down right nerve rattling. We didn't know if someone was laying in wait on the boat with guns - ready to smoke any of us with a few rounds and if you slipped and went over the side during the board, freaking mature tigers and super sized hammers were there waiting for dinner. 

We didn't find anyone on the boat.....what was weird, the stove had a skillet with dried crusty shrimp (ala shrimp scampi style) with a couple of plates on the table. No one there and who ever was there before, had their meal interrupted and simply disappeared...quickly. One of the few freaky things I experienced in the Guard and seeing sharks around a shrimp boat, that probably drifted for weeks to get to this point in the Carribbean, got me to thinking anything floating, lifeboat, raft...what ever to survive after the big ship goes down means, you have unwanted visitors below, the entire float. We left the shrimp boat, perfectly fine and in perfect condition, sent out a "Notice to Mariners" requesting shipping be on the look out for the shrimper and left. About 2 weeks later we found it again, drifting still to the west (Carribbean - Trade winds) where she eventually ran up on the reefs of the western Carribbean. What a waste.....I sure would have liked to taken charge of this boat but....we had other things to do and cell phones hadn't been invented yet, to call someone Stateside to hook them up LOL!


----------

